# Another World Record?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

New supposely world Record Boone and Crocket whitetail Buck. Shot in Iowa by a 15 year old. Scored 322 4/8.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~WOW~ That's about all you can say?I'll never see anything like that infront of me!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

So like...when this thing lost it's antlers do u suppose his brains would fall out....the dang things cover the whole head.

WHAT A FREAK!!!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Imagine him having to explain to his little brother how he just shot Rudolph.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

That has to be the biggest,ugliest rack that I have ever seen!


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The neat part of the story is the boy has muscular dystrophy and is in a wheelchair.


----------



## cabin boy (Oct 31, 2003)

This guy must have lived next to where Homer Simpson works :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is just awesome!!!!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Looking at the picture the horns aren't as wide as the ears!!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Man, thats just nasty. Think of the gaping hole left after the animal shed. Weird......... :-?


----------

